

Solutions to graph algorithms for 99 Haskell Problems - jagbolanos
https://gist.github.com/856828

======
grsites
If you havin' concurrency problems, I feel bad for you son. I got 99 problems
and side effects ain't one.

Sorry, couldn't help myself.

~~~
jagbolanos
I didn't get it at first. But Google helped me. Jay-Z XD

